# Adding Chicken Broth to Dry Food?



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi everyone!

So lately, Coby has not been eating much. Before he hit 4 months, he would gobble up his food - but now he doesn't seem to want to eat it. He just goes in and grabs 2 bites or so from time to time. What he used to eat for just breakfast, he takes the whole day to eat just that much now. I thought maybe that he doesn't want to chew on his food because he might be experiencing sensitivity with his teeth, so I added some water to his food (Canidae) and microwaved until it was moist. He would eat this really well sometimes, and sometimes he wouldn't so we would add chicken broth instead of the water to moisten his food. That usually gets him eating, but not always either. 

So my question is? Is it safe for me to add the chicken broth to his food? It's organic chicken broth and it does contain salt/sodium I noticed. My dad keeps warning me that this is not good for him because he said he knew a lady whose dog died from having salt? 

Also has anyone tried this?









Iams Savory Sauce that you can add to dry food to make it more tasty, I checked the ingredients and it doesn't seem like there's anything in there that is not good for him.

[ingredients]
Chicken broth, chicken, fructooligosaccharide (dietary fiber), chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E, and citric acid), phosphoric acid, xanthan gum, potassium sorbate, flax seed, brewers yeast, carrots, peas, vitamin mix [vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), riboflavin supplement (source of vitamin B2), niacin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), d-pantothenic acid, d-biotin, folic acid, vitamin B12, inositol, vitamin C], mineral mix [ferrous sulfate (source of iron), zinc oxide, cupric sulfate (source of copper), manganese sulfate, manganese oxide, potassium iodide, cobalt carbonate], chicken flavors.


Please let me know what you think! Thank you for all your help as always!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

oops forgot to add the picture of the sauce


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I wasn't thrilled with the ingrediants and they didn't like it but I have the pickiest pups in the world!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

You could also try grating a mini Natural Balance roll over the food. Of course Perri just licked that off and that was that LOL, but it might work better for you!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You need to use sodium-free chicken broth if you want to go that way. 

Personally, I would add some warm water, let it sit for a few minutes, then feed him. If he doesn't finish, food goes up until the next meal. Stick with it. Adding the warm water will help soften the food while he is teething and his mouth is sore. 

If you start catering to picky eating, you just further it.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

What I have found that is even easier than the natural balance roll are stella and chewy's carnivore crunch treats, which are all natural, have great ingredients, and crumble super easy.

He is probably teething. I know that someone on here told me that not moistening their food helps their adult teeth cut.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you all!

I hope it's just a phase he's going through with teething and all. He wasn't picky before, he'd eat anything! but now, he has started to decide that he doesn't like things that he used to eat before. 

We tried breaking treats up into his food, but he just licked that off and didn't touch his food. 

I think we'll either look into sodium-free chicken broth or just make him realize if he doesn't eat his food in one seating, we'll take it away from him and he'll have to wait until the next meal.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My Rylee has always been free fed. Her food is always out. Some days she eats a lot other days not so much. I have never changed her food. The only problem I see with adding chicken broth would be the salt content.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Okay the real culprit in Coby not eating lately has been found... it's the food! Canidae, he doesn't like it!! I had a suspicion for a while that it might be that, but I wasn't sure because at first he seemed to enjoy Canidae more... but that was only for the first 2 days or so. My mom said they added a lot more of his old food and less of the Canidae today and he ate all the old food clean and left the Canidae behind. I guess Canidae being healthier - it doesn't taste as good. So I guess we're once again in search for different food - we're going to try Castor Pollux Organix line next and just mix it into the Canidae since we have more than half the bag left.


----------

